

The Forced Social Network - DanBlake
http://doubledbl.tumblr.com/post/31749098669/the-forced-social-network

======
mladenkovacevic
It takes 5 seconds to create an account. It takes up to a year to start using
it. I would venture a guess that # of posts is the shyest metric and takes a
while to gain momentum with new social networks.

But here's a metric which doesn't exist but probably should: how much
perceived value are users getting out of a service? On Google+ I can watch a
live stargazing session take place complete with through the telescope views.
On Facebook I can see what that douche I talked to once had for brunch.

~~~
snogglethorpe
G+ definitely feels "higher quality" for some reason.

Some of it is the interface (Google's a _lot_ better at this stuff than FB)
and some of it is the userbase (G+ seems to skew towards techies, and er,
"intentional" users, rather than "everybody, and that includes uncle merl").

The question I have is if G+ manages to really get some traction, and does
start to attract the unwashed masses, how will this feel change? G+'s more
nuanced contact model might help a bit, but...

------
YuriNiyazov
thekungfuman: you've been hellbanned for almost two months now.

